# Disabled Adult Discount



## rail_rider (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw mentioned on the Amtrak Guest Rewards section of the forum that Amtrak has a discount for disabled adults, I've never seen this discount listed on the discount page of the online reservation page. Is there such a discount? I have an adult daughter that could use this discount. She travels often with me and has her own rewards number. What documentation is needed if indeed there a discount plan available?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe the discount is 15% and can only be applied over the phone. I'm sure someone on the forum knows the all the details, but you could call

1-800-USA-RAIL and they could also answer any questions


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2010)

The disability discount can only be done via a phone call or in person. Further details can be found here.


----------



## rail_rider (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, this will be a huge help. Will be able to have tag along on more trips.


----------



## gswager (Jan 5, 2010)

I use it almost every time. You'll have to compare the deep discount fare vs. handicapped fare. Very few time the deep discount is cheaper than handicapped fare!

The only way to obtained 15% discount is over the phone. Disadvantage is you'll earn fewer AGR points!


----------



## Hytec (Jan 5, 2010)

Amtrak does offer a non-advertised handicapped passenger discount. I was told the discount is not advertised to prevent every person from suddenly becoming "handicapped" when they made their reservations.

My wife and I rode the Crescent this past September and we received a significant discount due to my wife's being unable to walk. After being transferred from "Julie" to an agent, I requested Bedroom "H" in a Viewliner. When I described my wife's condition, we were immediately assigned the accessible bedroom and our round-trip sleeper fare between Hattiesburg, MS and WAS was reduced from $950 to $675.

A word of caution...we had to show evidence of my wife's condition by a doctor's letter, and her inability to walk without assistance. The conductor led us to believe that a few "imposters" had been moved out of Bedroom H and charged the difference of a regular fare.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a friend who makes use of the Amtrak disabled discount. AFAIK she gets the discount from the ticket agent by showing a medicare card. She has complained to me that the discount can't be purchased online or by quik-trak. She said that she feels humiliated every time she calls an agent because they always ask if she "needs assistance", but she is not disabled that way. I think it would be less of a stigma for disabled people if they could get a discount online the same way seniors, AAA, military etc. do. The conductor can always ask for a medicare card or doctor's letter if there is any doubt.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 5, 2010)

Wifey has several medical problems - she can walk short distances but not all the way to the dining car from some of our sleepers but she does not use a wheel chair. Her Neurologist will be happy to write her a "Doctor's Letter" What should it say? That wifey is "MOBILITY IMPAIRED" written on Hospital Letterhead of course.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 6, 2010)

It's too bad that folks with disabilities have to "prove" to Amtrak that they are, in fact, disabled. But I guess it is because of the few folks who try to take advantage of the discount offer who really do not qualify for it.

Amtrak should be commended for offering a break since they are probably not compelled to do so. The "hidden" travel costs for those who are disabled can make travel prohibitive, and it is nice to see that a discount is offered.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 6, 2010)

Pastor Dave said:


> It's too bad that folks with disabilities have to "prove" to Amtrak that they are, in fact, disabled. But I guess it is because of the few folks who try to take advantage of the discount offer who really do not qualify for it.
> Amtrak should be commended for offering a break since they are probably not compelled to do so. The "hidden" travel costs for those who are disabled can make travel prohibitive, and it is nice to see that a discount is offered.


Someone told me that travel on rail in the UK for disabled citizens is FREE!

Is that true?


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 6, 2010)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> Pastor Dave said:
> 
> 
> > It's too bad that folks with disabilities have to "prove" to Amtrak that they are, in fact, disabled. But I guess it is because of the few folks who try to take advantage of the discount offer who really do not qualify for it.
> ...


Not on National Rail services, although you can get a card that gives you and a companion a 1/3 off tickets. If you live in London then you can get free travel on all public transport in the zonal travelcard areas, which does include trains, as well as tubes, buses and light rail.


----------



## dart330 (Jan 6, 2010)

My uncle, who is a disabled veteran (but did not want to sign up for the veterans advantage card), purchased a ticket for the SWC at full price because we didn't know about this discount. I helped him setup the trip in a bedroom with my aunt for June. He asked if there was a disabled adult discount and there wasn't one listed in the options when purchasing online.

Any chance he can call and get the discount applied without getting new tickets since he is 120 miles from the nearest station that sells tickets? I doubt he would go through the trouble to have the tickets sent back certified mail.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2010)

dart330 said:


> My uncle, who is a disabled veteran (but did not want to sign up for the veterans advantage card), purchased a ticket for the SWC at full price because we didn't know about this discount. I helped him setup the trip in a bedroom with my aunt for June. He asked if there was a disabled adult discount and there wasn't one listed in the options when purchasing online.
> Any chance he can call and get the discount applied without getting new tickets since he is 120 miles from the nearest station that sells tickets? I doubt he would go through the trouble to have the tickets sent back certified mail.


Dart,

I rather suspect that he'd have to trade in the tickets eventually. But that is the key word, eventually. He could do it on the day of departure, as opposed to having to mail the tickets back. He should call Amtrak and discuss this with them, but I'm pretty sure that they can process things to get him the discounted rate without needing the tickets back right away. Again, I suspect that he'll have to visit a ticket window befor departure to exchange, although perhaps no exchange will be needed. I'm just not sure.


----------



## dart330 (Jan 6, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Dart,
> I rather suspect that he'd have to trade in the tickets eventually. But that is the key word, eventually. He could do it on the day of departure, as opposed to having to mail the tickets back. He should call Amtrak and discuss this with them, but I'm pretty sure that they can process things to get him the discounted rate without needing the tickets back right away. Again, I suspect that he'll have to visit a ticket window befor departure to exchange, although perhaps no exchange will be needed. I'm just not sure.


He is boarding in LAP, nearest stations for tickets are KCY & STL and they live halfway between the two. If they could exchange tickets with the conductor when boarding might be worth calling, but otherwise it is only a $22 savings since the discount only applies to the railfare ($151) correct?

At least we will know for next time, and hopefully there will be one, it is their very first Amtrak trip.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 6, 2010)

dart330 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Dart,
> ...


$22.65 actually


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2010)

dart330 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Dart,
> ...


I'd still call and discuss things with Amtrak, see what they've got to say and what options he might have.


----------



## dart330 (Jan 6, 2010)

AlanB said:


> I'd still call and discuss things with Amtrak, see what they've got to say and what options he might have.


I will tell him to give them a call, forgot it is round trip so he would save at least $45.30 if nothing else.


----------



## volkris (Jan 7, 2010)

For an organization that's constantly having money troubles and seeking additional handouts from taxpayers, Amtrak seems to offer an awful lot of discounts that don't seem likely to pay off in the longrun...

I mean, it's one thing to offer a Student Advantage discount to "hook 'em early" and an AARP discount to get in the good graces of a large, lucrative, and well-matched customer base, but discounts for the disabled seem like outright charity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Hytec said:


> A word of caution...we had to show evidence of my wife's condition by a doctor's letter, and her inability to walk without assistance. The conductor led us to believe that a few "imposters" had been moved out of Bedroom H and charged the difference of a regular fare.


Yep, its "*only** for passengers who are **mobility impaired*" and "*You must also provide written documentation of disability at the ticket counter and when boarding the train"*.

However, I am not sure about the 'imposters' since, first, they had reservations for the "H" room (I assume you didn't), and second, "*After this period (14 days prior to the departure), and if all other Deluxe and Family bedrooms have been reserved, **accessible bedrooms are made available to all passengers** on a first-come, first-served basis*." So, the 'imposters' could have every right to the "H" room.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

volkris said:


> For an organization that's constantly having money troubles and seeking additional handouts from taxpayers, Amtrak seems to offer an awful lot of discounts that don't seem likely to pay off in the longrun...


I am sure that a lot of the discounts, were done to appease congressional lobbyists.

I mean, I believe the best Amtrak discount is offered to the Red Hat Society, which is a group of older, high-paid business women. They are known to make some really good campaign contributions.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 7, 2010)

volkris said:


> For an organization that's constantly having money troubles and seeking additional handouts from taxpayers, Amtrak seems to offer an awful lot of discounts that don't seem likely to pay off in the longrun...
> I mean, it's one thing to offer a Student Advantage discount to "hook 'em early" and an AARP discount to get in the good graces of a large, lucrative, and well-matched customer base, but discounts for the disabled seem like outright charity.


Such fares might be a government/ADA requirment. Local transit agencies offer discounted fares to handicapped riders, as well as an assortment of others. Here in Illinois, our illustrious former government (you know the guy with the big hair) gave free bus and train rides to perfect mobile (and in some instances financially well off) seniors.

Of course I speak without any real facts at hand (as is often the case on this forum), so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 7, 2010)

To get the "handicap discount" or to book the H room prior to its release into the general pool you have to be able to prove that you qualify - We have a "Doctor's Letter". Is a reason thatwe have to prove our status shown in the thread about "Sneaking into the PPC" where some folks claim that rules are meant to be broken??

Anyway, I went to the ticket counter in STL with our "Doctor's Letter" and requested the H room - the letter stayed in my pocket - I was not asked about it. If on boarding the Conductor asks about it, I'll have it and show it to him.


----------

